# How many people have you kissed?



## komorikun

^^^^


----------



## gentleman caller

I'll place my vote on the conservative side since I don't remember the exact number.


----------



## Insanityonthego

Too many


----------



## Ashley1990

:blank I didnt..but my Ex kissed me once...for the last time too some three years ago...


10 May 2009 around 3:47 pm:yes


----------



## Lasair

6 - 10 i'd say


----------



## Nefury

5 or 6, I believe.


----------



## Ventura

1


----------



## komorikun

R91 said:


> Are we talking about a full on kiss or a peck on the lips kiss?


The kind of kiss that you would not do with a relative.


----------



## rymo

Six


----------



## Blawnka

One, 3 times.


----------



## Ape in space

Do cats count as people?

If not, then 0.


----------



## Jcoj613

Not enough.


----------



## bsd3355

A lot. I can't really be certain. It isn't something I keep track of mentally.

I don't like tongue kissing personally lol


----------



## missingno

Do hookers count?


----------



## TheOutsider

Too many. Like 30 maybe?


----------



## Lonelyguy

Zero


:rain


----------



## komorikun

Ape in space said:


> Do cats count as people?
> 
> If not, then 0.


No, cat owners don't normally use their tongue. But I guess dog owners could count their dog.



missingno said:


> Do hookers count?


Yes.


----------



## Tristeza

Just one...


----------



## Milco

Counting "Spin the bottle" and "Truth or dare" games hmm.. 5, I think :um
Living life on the wild side! xD


----------



## Duke of Prunes

Um, yeah... zero.


----------



## gentleman caller

missingno said:


> Do hookers count?


Why would you want to kiss a hooker? Probably the grossest thing I've ever heard.


----------



## andy1984

i count 6 girls kissed in a romantic way.


----------



## foe

One girl so far.


----------



## millenniumman75

Lonelyguy said:


> Zero
> 
> :rain


Our chances of getting mono are zero, too.


----------



## shadowmask

Four.


----------



## Keith

I accidently voted for the wrong one. At least 13.


----------



## GaaraAgain

Five. Two in the contexts of LTRs (a year and then 2.5 years), two drunk randoms, and a **** buddy from last summer.


----------



## losinghope

I think i have kissed 4 people in total.


----------



## estse

I've been kissed, but I don't kiss back.


----------



## prow

I don't even want to recall... Now y'all will think badly of me but you've no idea of my story.


----------



## BobtheBest

Hm, if you talking about kissing a girl on the lips, then it's 1.

But if it's kissing the girl at least on the cheek, then it's 5 for me.


----------



## Blawnka

Dayum, if someone's kissed 100+ people, I'd say your SA is pretty muffled..


----------



## Princess143

four fine gentlemen


----------



## iBlaze

5. 

Three were girlfriends.
Two we were talking, but nothing happened.


----------



## huh

100+ ? I knew leonardess would come in here and skew the poll numbers.


----------



## Perfectionist

Twoooooooooooooo


----------



## huh

Oh, and one.


----------



## komorikun

I did the most amount of damage that one year I lived in a college town in Brazil. Must have kissed over 30 guys during that time. I voted for 51-100.


----------



## Lateralus

Somewhere in the neighborhood of 20. Two were girlfriends. The rest except for a few times were alcohol induced, which isn't really something to be proud of.


----------



## Lonelyguy

millenniumman75 said:


> Our chances of getting mono are zero, too.


Are we really better off? I don't know about you, but being deprived my entire life of one of the simplest and most powerful forms of physical intimacy has taken a major toll on me mentally and emotionally. I'd rather take that risk than live in fear of getting sick and never knowing what its like.


----------



## TheExplosionist

Zero


----------



## millenniumman75

Lonelyguy said:


> Are we really better off? I don't know about you, but being deprived my entire life of one of the simplest and most powerful forms of physical intimacy has taken a major toll on me mentally and emotionally. I'd rather take that risk than live in fear of getting sick and never knowing what its like.


It was a joke.

It'll happen, but we have to get out of our comfort zone. We have no choice. We get ourselves locked in our minds; we have to get ourselves out of it.


----------



## TheQuietGirl20

1


----------



## mezzoforte

One


----------



## kosherpiggy

nada


----------



## Aphexfan

One and it went horribly


----------



## AllToAll

komorikun said:


> I did the most amount of damage that one year I lived in a college town in Brazil. Must have kissed over 30 guys during that time. I voted for 51-100.


You seem like you could recount juicy stories over a couple of beers.

My number is zero. Unless you count that kid when I was five who kissed me against my will. 
I need to go to Brazil...


----------



## Subwolf

0


----------



## A Void Ant

Zero.


----------



## Gryffindor85

Three if you count Kindergarden, which I don't so two, but both times lead to much more.


----------



## WalkingDisaster

Sphere said:


> 16-20 as an adult
> 
> If spin the bottle and kiss chase as a kid counts then 51-100.


Same, if kiss chase at age 5 counts then probably about 50. If not, then zero.


----------



## Nekomata

Two. The second person was an accident though *curses herself for being too damn passive*


----------



## Freiheit

One.


----------



## Buerhle

Less than 10


----------



## Rest or Real?

About ten or fifteen. Probably a few more I thankfully can't remember to regret.


----------



## Milco

Nekomata said:


> Two. The second person was an accident though *curses herself for being too damn passive*


How do you kiss someone by accident? :b
Did you mistake them for someone else?


----------



## shyguyy

Hmm 1-5... dont ask me any further.. 1-5 sounds respectable... 1 does not.



komorikun said:


> I did the most amount of damage that one year I lived in a college town in Brazil. Must have kissed over 30 guys during that time. I voted for 51-100.


And how many visited with the forbidden fruit?


----------



## Brad

Around 5,129


----------



## Revenwyn

2.


----------



## soulless

5 full on I believe, unless there's any I don't remember. First was a drunken goodbye, then a date, then a girlfriend, then her best friend,m then my next girlfriend and now ex


----------



## komorikun

shyguyy said:


> And how many visited with the forbidden fruit?


That would be another thread. I'll just say that there is a difference between Brazil and the US in how kissing is treated. In Brazil, they are very fast to kiss but it rarely leads to sex. Americans are slower to kiss but if they do they are more likely to have sex than Brazilians. They also kiss differently. Brazilians stick in the tongue almost immediately.

How is it in the Philippines? Do people kiss in public? I also lived in Japan and people there almost never kiss in public. It's a big no-no.


----------



## huh

Brad5 said:


> Around 5,129


The correct outrageous answer to this thread is actually "over 9000", but nice try :b


----------



## shyguyy

komorikun said:


> That would be another thread. I'll just say that there is a difference between Brazil and the US in how kissing is treated. In Brazil, they are very fast to kiss but it rarely leads to sex. Americans are slower to kiss but if they do they are more likely to have sex than Brazilians. They also kiss differently. Brazilians stick in the tongue almost immediately.
> 
> How is it in the Philippines? Do people kiss in public? I also lived in Japan and people there almost never kiss in public. It's a big no-no.


Maybe thats just what the Brazilians told u to get in ur mouth, lol.

Over here for the most part they dont kiss in public, but it's not a big no-no or anything, it happens occasionally.


----------



## NoName99

What the **** is a kiss.


----------



## Wall of Red

Just 1 and that was with an escort so probably doesn't count.


----------



## shyguyy

Wall of Red said:


> Just 1 and that was with an escort so probably doesn't count.


It does. I count my pillow that I kissed, u can count an escort.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

21 - 30. Pretty much went through uni kissing a lot of guys, my motto was: pash and dash. Never went home with them but it was fun to grope and smooch! >.>
<.<


----------



## Timeofallout

I've kissed two women in my life-time.


----------



## ShyGirl123

Nick, Kota, Sam, Ryan, Jeff, Zach, Peyton, and Isaac....


----------



## Hopeful25

0


----------



## Equisgurl

7-10


----------



## PaysageDHiver

6 or 7.


----------



## Glue

5 come to mind right now, but I feel like I'm forgetting someone.


----------



## Jeffrey91

1


----------



## Double Indemnity

Around 10. I'm really looking forward to first kisses in my future. First kisses are the best.


----------



## Shadow2009

4.


----------



## pita

Not enough.


----------



## Nekomata

Milco said:


> How do you kiss someone by accident? :b
> Did you mistake them for someone else?


No xD. I was in Egypt and this guy started talking to me, wanting to meet me later on and stuff, and then he just kissed me =_= huge shock really, kinda weirded out by the experience... still am... two years later xD


----------



## BlazingLazer

> Around 10. I'm really looking forward to first kisses in my future. First kisses are the best.


Same.


----------



## Akili

This is how many:


----------



## NoName99

Threads like these make me want to drill holes in the wall with my head. And yet I can't resist reading them. I need a punching bag.

So far a third of all people here haven't kissed. Too bad there's no information about age.


----------



## Farideh

I've only kissed two guys and two girls and no I am not bisexual. First girl would be my mom. It was when I was little and this second girl just planted a kiss on my lips and I just looked at her all freaked out right after she did that.


----------



## BlazingLazer

NoName99 said:


> Threads like these make me want to drill holes in the wall with my head. And yet I can't resist reading them. I need a punching bag.


I know that my response probably didn't help, but I get like this too. Probably why I hesitate to go into the "Relationships" section of this forum, even though it could probably be of help to me. Oh well.


----------



## Brad

huh said:


> The correct outrageous answer to this thread is actually "over 9000", but nice try :b


lol. but really 0


----------



## NatureFellow

0
But it's not a competition.


----------



## Taylorshane

0 :|


----------



## BachelorFrog

Zero


----------



## coffeeaddict

Many.. but without alcohol it would be under 10-15 :roll


----------



## Jinxx

1


----------



## rdrr

about a trillion.


----------



## Sadr00008

average number, considered my age.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

Lonelyguy said:


> Are we really better off? *I don't know about you, but being deprived my entire life of one of the simplest and most powerful forms of physical intimacy *has taken a major toll on me mentally and emotionally. I'd rather take that risk than live in fear of getting sick and never knowing what its like.


Zero for me........how pathetic......whats worse is sometimes I find myself trying to remember when and who with was the last person I 'did it with', then after a few seconds i realize the answer again was never.......:cry


----------



## s0dy

NoName99 said:


> Threads like these make me want to drill holes in the wall with my head. And yet I can't resist reading them. I need a punching bag.


Drill holes with my head? Hell no, drilling implies a rotational motion and that would be awfully hard to do. :lol
Bashing holes on the wall using my head? Now we're talking... 

And yet, I still come back and read more of it. I must be a masochist or something.

Now, on topic.
Unless I'm allowed to count my "girlfriend" when I was 5 years old, if my memory serves me right the total comes to zero.


----------



## bezoomny

15-20. I really like kissing, when I was single I'd pretty much use any excuse to kiss a cute guy or girl (okay, that was only twice, not one of 'those girls'). That in no way means that I slept with them or that it went any further than kissing at all, because it usually didn't.


----------



## Misanthropic79

Pre SA- Atleast 50, most of which came from the Berwick Blue Light disco which was run by the Police, thank-you Victorian Police force! Blue Lights were held in most suburbs but the Berwick ones were known far across Melbourne as a teenage meat market where picking up was a sure thing. Held monthly (11 months a year) I went to most of them for 4 years straight and only took a gf twice so there's around 40 just from there. 

Counting gf's I kissed I could add around 15-20 more.

Post SA- 0


----------



## Einangra

None at all, not even a peck.


----------



## WintrySolitude

Probably 25 :x


----------



## biffyclyroluver

0...at the age of 14...wow im such a wild teen


----------



## Barette

Zero.


----------



## Catnap

3


----------



## Tentative

1.


----------



## Ckg2011

3 girls.


----------



## ShyFX

Just one and it was a very long time ago. Go me.


----------



## Revenwyn

biffyclyroluver said:


> 0...at the age of 14...wow im such a wild teen


Don't fear, I didn't have my first kiss until I was 21.


----------



## shyguyy

Barette said:


> Zero.


Don't worry, I'll kiss u.

Wait wut.. :sus


----------



## noyadefleur

Well let's see.. I guess it would be around, approximately um.. zero. :|


----------



## shyguyy

To all the ladies that have never been kissed, I'm having a buffet at my place this weekend. All are welcome.


----------



## KelsKels

Never really thought of it before, so I had to count it out. Ive kissed 7 people. Which seems like a lot.  only 2 of them where serious. The other 3 were boyfriends at a young age. And 2 were random guys I hooked up with.

EDIT: Oh wait, do other girls count? Lol.


----------



## wienermobile

I voted myself in as a 1-5 dude because in kindergarten I bested these three other dudes in a free-for-all style game of King of the Hill and earned myself a whole recess's worth of sweet, sweet lip-on-lip pecking with a very nice red headed girl named Jenny. :heart:heart I had to clothes-line my best friend from behind to seal the victory but he understood that it was all in da game. Other than that, and the practice makeouts I used to have with my Minnie mouse doll as an 11 year old, no kissin' for me..


----------



## bkhill5

6 people for me... 2 boyfriends, 1 almost boyfriend i guess, 1 hookup, 1 dare at age 6, and one friend (female) while under the influence years ago. 

**is it me or did that just sound vaguely like the 12 days of christmas**


----------



## mbcdn

Three. Two passionately and one with a peck.


----------



## LuxAeterna

40+ or so.


----------



## AussiePea

1 lass!


----------



## Dirtytrenchcoat

Zero. = ~ =


----------



## slimswavy

around 20


----------



## CoolSauce

zero

been kissed on the cheeck once by the hottest girl in my class on elementary school. That's all..


----------



## josh23

2.


----------



## Jenikyula gone mad

14.


----------



## NoName99

How do you get to kiss so many people? And what's a hookup? Seriously, I don't know.


----------



## odd_one_out

^ I find that word irritating as heck. Just do a quick search on it.

I'm in the 3rd bin down. I generally didn't feel much, which is a shame. Only my current one could make me.


----------



## BlazingLazer

I'd be curious to know all the results tallied up by gender. That would be interesting.


----------



## Witan

Uno.



BlazingLazer said:


> I'd be curious to know all the results tallied up by gender. That would be interesting.


Eeeek....I think we all know where that would lead....


----------



## d93

None.


----------



## Squirrelevant

Zero.



millenniumman75 said:


> Our chances of getting mono are zero, too.


Not true, I've had mono (or "glandular fever" as we non-Americans call it) despite never having kissed anyone.


----------



## Raulz0r

1-5

Exactly about 5 for real, if I were to count the spin the bottle, it would be probably a bit more.


----------



## Witan

pointy said:


> Not true, I've had mono (or "glandular fever" as we non-Americans call it) despite never having kissed anyone.


Me too! It ****ing pissed me off to get the kissing disease _*without ever kissing*_!


----------



## UgShy

Probably 16-20 if I factor in drunk kisses :blank


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

Counting my imaginary girlfriend, one.


----------



## rdrr

What about a thread of, "How many people have kissed you?"


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

But seriously, if I count kisses on the cheek, probably around 20. 

Plenty of girls have kissed me on the cheek. Just none on the lips.


----------



## komorikun

UgShy said:


> Probably 16-20 if I factor in drunk kisses :blank


Yeah, most of my kisses (outside of relationships) have been drunken kisses. Actually, I think I enjoy kissing more when I'm drunk. It's also funner to do it in public than at home.


----------



## TPower

Two.

Had sex with both.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

komorikun said:


> Then people living in countries that kiss on the cheek as a greeting (Latin America, France, Spain, Portugal, etc.) would have a count in the 1000s or 10,000s.
> 
> I had to kiss hundreds of people on the cheek when I was living in Bolivia and Brazil. Took some getting used to.


Thanks for making me feel more pathetic. :roll Geez!


----------



## komorikun

WintersTale said:


> Thanks for making me feel more pathetic. :roll Geez!


Sorry about that. :stu


----------



## NoName99

komorikun said:


> Then people living in countries that kiss on the cheek as a greeting (Latin America, France, Spain, Portugal, etc.) would have a count in the 1000s or 10,000s.
> 
> I had to kiss hundreds of people on the cheek when I was living in Bolivia and Brazil. Took some getting used to.


Most people don't really kiss on the cheek -- it's more like touching one cheek, then the other, with yours. :lol But it's a standard greeting, so it doesn't count anyway.


----------



## komorikun

NoName99 said:


> Most people don't really kiss on the cheek -- it's more like touching one cheek, then the other, with yours :lol


Yeah, it varies. And it's not sexual at all.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

komorikun said:


> Yeah, it varies. And it's not sexual at all.


Well, what about those who kiss and then find the kiss appalling? Michael Jackson and Lisa Marie's kiss from the 1994 MTV VMAs comes to mind.

Do those count?


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

komorikun said:


> I suppose so. I'm counting the horrible kisses that I had (both with blue-eyed guys uke). One licked my face like a dog and the other bit both lips (upper and lower) at once.


One licked your face like a dog? Aww...puppy love! :teeth

Seriously, I didn't think those things happened outside of the entertainment world. Yikes!


----------



## komorikun

WintersTale said:


> One licked your face like a dog? Aww...puppy love! :teeth
> 
> Seriously, I didn't think those things happened outside of the entertainment world. Yikes!


I was horrified.:afr After that, I will only go out with green or brown eyed guys.


----------



## Evo

Zero. :blank


----------



## Mahglazzies

Two people. My ex-ex girlfriend and my ex-girlfriend.


----------



## lettersnumbers

Somewhere between 2 and 4.. 2 been from relationships, the other 2 just random kisses that happen.


----------



## cpuzManiac

zero


----------



## CourtneyB

I don't know the exact count but I think it's 5 or so.


----------



## Dissonance

oh wow I'm not alone when I voted zero.


----------



## smalltowngirl

uno


----------



## LordScott

Only one....


----------



## Genetic Garbage

Zero


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

7..


----------



## Droidsteel

0 so far


----------



## forex

whats the point of this thread , o yeah i know to let us see 
how pathetic we are around girls.


zero is my count.


----------



## Cletis

Is this just romantic kisses...or are we including the peck on the cheek ya give Aunt Myrtle every time she visits?

Romantic kisses = 2

All kisses = Who knows? Hundreds...


----------



## Ashley1990

omg..PEOPLE ARE HERE WHO HAD 100+...


----------



## Cletis

komorikun said:


> I suppose so. I'm counting the horrible kisses that I had (both with blue-eyed guys uke)


<--------- Has Blue Eyes. :um


----------



## Wrong Galaxy

*1*!! I kissed the girl in the CHEEK & NECK in early 2003 as a sophomore in high school at age 14. She was one hot band majorette leader. One of the greatest accomplishment of my life.:boogie:clap:mum


----------



## AnxiousA

Ashley1990 said:


> omg..PEOPLE ARE HERE WHO HAD 100+...


Why is that shocking? Not everyone has SA from childhood, and not everyone who has SA finds it stops them doing certain things. It all affects people differently - some people might function okay at dating, but cannot work, other people are okay with certain groups but not others. Others have anxiety that doesn't stop them doing things, or have recovered, or made great progress in some areas. You can't measure SA by the amount people have kissed.


----------



## Shygirl427

Aphexfan said:


> One and it went horribly


Ditto ^


----------



## Neutrino

One :love2


----------



## leave me alone

3

I was 14-17 at the time.


----------



## Loveless

Just 1 lol. It was in 2006 with my only girlfriend that lasted more then a week. We broke up 4 days later.


----------



## GenoWhirl

A big bold, whomping *zero*. :rain


----------



## garycoleman

I know this guy at work who is in his 50's and has never kissed a girl. He has good social skills but is short, bald, stocky, and has bad breath so that's why he can't get girls. He is my motivation to not turn out like him.

I'm in my 20's and kissed 3 girls. I make out with my current g/f with our tongue and everything. The feeling is much better/special than just a simple kiss on the lips with the first 2 girls I kissed.


----------



## NoIce

6-10


----------



## Rachmaninoff

One... I think, it was during my binge drinking years so I don't remember if it actually happened


----------



## Rachmaninoff

AnxiousA said:


> Why is that shocking? Not everyone has SA from childhood, and not everyone who has SA finds it stops them doing certain things. It all affects people differently - some people might function okay at dating, but cannot work, other people are okay with certain groups but not others. Others have anxiety that doesn't stop them doing things, or have recovered, or made great progress in some areas. You can't measure SA by the amount people have kissed.


I couldn't imagine kissing anywhere close to a 100 people in one lifetime, even if I was out going


----------



## komorikun

It's not that hard to kiss many people. Just go to one party/bar a week and kiss one person. Say you do that 9 months of the year. That's 36 in one year and it will get up to 100 after 3 years.


----------



## MidnightBlu

7, damn I think that's kind of a lot lol. Everyone I know personally haven't kissed that many people as I've had. Oh mine was with all guys, I'm 100% straight. I'm 100% clean though.


----------



## MidnightBlu

Wacky Wednesdays said:


> 21 - 30. Pretty much went through uni kissing a lot of guys, my motto was: pash and dash. Never went home with them but it was fun to grope and smooch! >.>
> <.<


I'm too nervous to do that! How'd you do it without your SA being in the way?


----------



## MidnightBlu

ShyGirl123 said:


> Nick, Kota, Sam, Ryan, Jeff, Zach, Peyton, and Isaac....


Haha are those really their names?


----------



## Emyli

Only one
This guy I had just met kissed me and it was kinda nice for a second and then he got his tongue out and tried to shove it in my mouth and I ran away really fast...
I haven't kissed anyone since.


----------



## MidnightBlu

komorikun said:


> It's not that hard to kiss many people. Just go to one party/bar a week and kiss one person. Say you do that 9 months of the year. That's 36 in one year and it will get up to 100 after 3 years.


I'm too nervous to do that. If it's a date, intimate relationship, serious relationship, I don't have that much of a problem.

Btw, added you hope you're fine with that and you live in Cali too.


----------



## Flonkas

Hmm. Does truth or dare count? If so about 10. If not, like 5. I'm trying to increase this number though


----------



## Revenwyn

I've kissed two, but if being kissed on the forehead or cheek counts as being kissed, I've been kissed by 5.


----------



## MidnightBlu

Rachmaninoff said:


> I couldn't imagine kissing anywhere close to a 100 people in one lifetime, even if I was out going


Most of the people I know that don't have SA have not kissed anywhere near 100 people.


----------



## BlazingLazer

Witan said:


> Uno.
> 
> Eeeek....I think we all know where that would lead....


Only if people let their delicate sensibilities get the better of them. I just thought it would be interesting to compare the results. However, I do sort of agree that if most people saw them there wouldn't be many pleasant emotions being expressed here, haha. So yeah, I'll just forward the results to the Top Secret Service Department..... or something.


----------



## Joe

None.


----------



## CK1708

4...I went years without kissing anybody and then 4 kisses all came at the same time


----------



## McShakesalot

7. 2 off truth or dare, 1 because we were drunk, 2 just for the hell of it, 1just happened and we never spoke it again so that leaves 1 that actually meant something.


----------



## Corvus Cowl

Zero


----------



## Secretly Pretentious

Welp, just had my first kiss tonight. He didn't kiss back so I cut it short.

But in my defense, he had his hands cupped on my hips, his forehead pressed against mine, looking deep into my eyes...after about an hour of spooning on my bed with his hand up my shirt to touch my bare stomach, occasionally peppering my cheek/nose with little kisses. How's that for mixed signals? Maybe I'm just sh1tty at reading men.

:bash:bash:bash 

I'm gonna go curl up in bed now, attempting to will myself dead. And if my goddamned heart decides to be resilient and keep beating, I'll pray that our friendship isn't ruined.


----------



## MrGilligan

We're talking about mouth-kisses, right? Because I've kissed family members and babies and stuff on the cheek or forehead or hand, but I've only kissed one person on the mouth. I don't know if it counts though, because I was like five and she was like twelve and I didn't know what was going on.


----------



## odd_one_out

Secretly Pretentious said:


> Welp, just had my first kiss tonight. He didn't kiss back so I cut it short.


He could well have anxiety about his performance in full-on kissing. That's where you're judged and many things can go wrong.


----------



## Bryan108

Do animals count ? Lol jk


----------



## HustleRose

Three.

A guy in high school and another one during my third semester of college. When I went to Jamaica for my 18th birthday I kissed one of the local girls, too.


----------



## M4RK1988

1 and I hope it stays that way. We are living together now 
I didn't have my first kiss until a couple of years ago age 22.


----------



## heyJude

4. They were guys I dated.


----------



## John316C

nno1


----------



## Ventura

Does my parents count ? :lol


----------



## Soilwork

Zero


----------



## GuyMontag

0


----------



## march_hare

1


----------



## Adam81980

Somewhere between 17-20.


----------



## Brad

One. When I was like 14. lol.


----------



## prow

Enough to know that I'm a FOOL.


----------



## SneakyMelatonin

My vote is the majority... should I be proud?


----------



## TS043

1


----------



## hypestyle

heh. at least I've got my comicbooks. Whatever that means.


----------



## cybernaut

*Zero.*


----------



## RelinquishedHell

4 girls in early high school, before SA.


----------



## MoniqueS

Haha this thread is making me feel kind of ****ty now, but mine would be in the 11-15 range. But 98% of them involved alcohol.


----------



## KazeLife

Big Fat ZERO


----------



## Charmander

Aren't these numbers a bit... high for a SA forum? Lmao.


----------



## Schizoidas

7. 4 of them were from playing spin the bottle lul


----------



## alluring

1.. my boyfriend of 7 years and my now fiance..i feel so lucky to have him ^.^


----------



## JGreenwood

prow said:


> Enough to know that I'm a FOOL.


It only takes 1


----------



## prow

JGreenwood said:


> It only takes 1


What is that supposed to mean?


----------



## laura024

Somewhere between 6-10. I enjoyed none.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

0.00


----------



## asw12345

zero for me


----------



## Kathykook

Two boyfriends, two friends, one chick. 5 in total. Pretty modest.


----------



## Unknown88

I honestly don't know how many...that makes me sound bad!


----------



## peacelovemusic

Ape in space said:


> Do cats count as people?
> 
> If not, then 0.


hahaha, this


----------



## estse

Well, women have kissed me, but I've never kissed back.


----------



## firefox138

2


----------



## StrangePeaches

6-10..

first kiss at 12, with 15 year old from local swimming pool.
at 13 i kissed fat kid with adhd
14, got drunk for first time and kissed 19 year old,
15, asian kid,
then was bayley, quirky lesbian who befriended me sophmore year.
started drinking heavily dropped out of school, 2 bosnians, random kid at frat party, then random kid behind old highschool seconds after puking,
at 16 there was michael who i actually liked, but then he had to go to alcohol anon and couldnt continue seeing me..that lasted a week..
then there was my old drug dealer paco, who i fell madly in love with but he stopped talking to me as soon as he found out i wouldnt sleep with him. 
boy alex, and then girl alex.
at 17 i made out with my bestfriend's now-husband, then there was mika.
after bestfriend's wedding i got drunk and made out with asian kid in a field at 4am, the next day he went back to vermont to never see me again.
And finally, more drunken kisses by someone ill never see again.

so...wow like...16..17? and theres may be more because the majority these were under the influence because thats the only time my mind disapears


----------



## ravens

Zero. I did have girls that liked me. Why didn't I at least kiss 1 of them. That's a question that will never have an answer.


----------



## Lonelygirl1986

I have kissed 16 people I know all of their names;

1. bf
2. bf
3. alcohol aided accident I tried to move my lips away
4. rebound bf
5. bf
6. dated 
7. dated met when drunk
8. dated
9. bf
10. drunk kiss (some random guy who I took an instant like to, was going go on a date but he decided to play poker instead, saw him a few times when out drunk just ended up kissing him. We are friends now.
11. drunk kiss he looked like my ex boyfriend, I kissed him and the guy above on the same night, I think that's bad 
12. drunk kiss (old crush from childhood)
13. drunk kiss (guy from the pub)
14. drunk kiss (random guy who I exchanged numbers with wouldn't let me go home until I kissed him)
15. first date mistake
16. bf


----------



## srschirm

I voted but don't want to say, lol.


----------



## Mlochail

Minus Zero


----------



## komorikun

Lonelygirl1986 said:


> I have kissed 16 people I know all of their names;
> 
> 10. drunk kiss (some random guy who I took an instant like to, was going go on a date but he decided to play poker instead, saw him a few times when out drunk just ended up kissing him. We are friends now.
> 11. drunk kiss he looked like my ex boyfriend, I kissed him and the guy above on the same night, I think that's bad
> 12. drunk kiss (old crush from childhood)
> 13. drunk kiss (guy from the pub)
> 14. drunk kiss (random guy who I exchanged numbers with wouldn't let me go home until I kissed him)
> 15. first date mistake
> 16. bf


I think it's funny when you kiss 2 people in one night. I only ever did that in Brazil. At first I was kind of yucked out by how Brazilians do that but I got used to it. And then I started doing it.


----------



## Solomon's Tomb

Less than zero.


----------



## Shauna The Dead

I guessed maybe around 100. Since I've had a lot of dates that go nowhere and then I've had to kiss people in movies and **** before too.


----------



## AussiePea

I can up my tally to 2! :O. That being said it won't go any further with her anyway jaja.


----------



## rymo

Around 13 or so. Two of them in 2011, the rest in 2012


----------



## Munchlaxxx

One, soon to be two.


----------



## Ironpain

I have no memories of who my first kiss was with, it could possibly have been with Shannon M, The First time I ever kissed anyone with any feeling was Lindsay (my future fiancee) I came close to kissing a girl in high school named Breckon that kiss was kind of awkward though, we ended up kissing at the side but the first kiss I ever had that was deeply passionate was with my long time girlfriend Lindsay.


----------



## srschirm

rymo said:


> Around 13 or so. Two of them in 2011, the rest in 2012


Wow 11 in one year, haven't done that before.


----------



## rymo

srschirm said:


> Wow 11 in one year, haven't done that before.


I've been working hard hehe


----------



## srschirm

rymo said:


> I've been working hard hehe


Doing work bro, lol.


----------



## brownzerg

I've been told I am an excellent kisser.. 

Its about the only compliment I have received outside of my hair suiting me. 

Its my happy place  and an area I'm confident in


----------



## SketchyA

Zero.


----------



## srschirm

brownzerg said:


> I've been told I am an excellent kisser..
> 
> Its about the only compliment I have received outside of my hair suiting me.
> 
> Its my happy place  and an area I'm confident in


Yeah it's a nice compliment to receive.


----------



## Lynkz

cant be sure of the exact number but probably between 16-20


----------



## Lonelygirl1986

How can people forget how many they've kissed i know names and places and times lol


----------



## ravens

I know how many girls I've kissed. Zero.


----------



## Visionary

6


----------



## Karuni

Zero. I actually still think kissing is kinda gross. lol I just haven't had anyone that I've felt the need or had the opportunity to kiss to challenge that opinion. 
I make absolutely no sense though because I have no qualms with dogs licking my face. :stu I'm just a weirdo! Hah.


----------



## TenYears

16? I think it may be a few more than that actually...there were some drunk, drug-induced groping sessions in the back of cars, at friend's apartments, at the beach, that I don't remember too well...

I'm going with 16.


----------



## srschirm

Fine....20 for me.


----------



## Slovene

3 girls. Kissing with two of them and half-kissing with last one; it was her first kiss and she kept mouth closed when I kissed her.


----------



## FeelNothing

0


----------



## SnowFlakesFire

1-5. I kiss only with those I am attached to.


----------



## Steve123

0 <--- and those ain't puckered lips either.


----------



## Steve123

^^^
Though I did have someone make out with my eyeball once when they were drunk beyond decency but I'm pretty sure that doesn't count.


----------



## roseblood

In my dreams, many. In reality, my lips have never touched anybody else's.


----------



## komorikun

Since making this thread, I've tried to calculate it but it's not easy. I know how many people I've slept with but it's hard to remember all the guys that I've kissed. I think around 80 maybe. 

It's nice to have those memories in times of drought like right now. I haven't kissed anyone in 2 years. :blank


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

7


----------



## MaxPower

2


----------



## Witchcraft

9 guys and 2 girls.


----------



## Cyclonic

Some girl wanted me to taste something on her lips, so assuming it was a trap...I'll go with 1


----------



## probably offline

I have no idea. Many.


----------



## probably offline

Lonelygirl1986 said:


> How can people forget how many they've kissed i know names and places and times lol


because some people are not 20 anymore


----------



## mesmerize

0.........Omg cant believe so many ppl havent kissed anyone yet


----------



## theseventhkey

I don't really like kissing, but somewhere in the 6-10 range, excluding performance.


----------



## sorrwel

One. Lol xD


----------



## deletedaccount12345

Two for me.


----------



## komorikun

theseventhkey said:


> I don't really like kissing, but somewhere in the 6-10 range, excluding performance.


how can you not like kissing?


----------



## theseventhkey

komorikun said:


> how can you not like kissing?


lol, people have "dirty" mouths.


----------



## komorikun

theseventhkey said:


> lol, people have "dirty" mouths.


bad breath?


----------



## TPower

40%, or two persons out of five have never kissed. 

That is certainly an alarming rate.


----------



## Barette

Only one, once. I really didn't enjoy it at all.


----------



## Canucklehead

Barette said:


> Only one, once. I didn't enjoy it at all.


Why not?

Was he a bad kisser?


----------



## Barette

Canucklehead said:


> Why not?
> 
> Was he a bad kisser?


Honestly, yeah he was, and from some surgery I don't have a lot of feeling around my lower lip still. Two things that just combined to it not being very fun.


----------



## evginmubutu

6 - 10 but maybe more, i don't know. sometimes these things get blocked out mentally out of necessity.


----------



## Canucklehead

Barette said:


> Honestly, yeah he was, and from some surgery I don't have a lot of feeling around my lower lip still. Two things that just combined to it not being very fun.


Did he get too tonguey?

Your story is incredibly depressing.  I know my first kiss was horrendous, I was drunk, and I went crazy on the chick using my tongue and being all stupid and slobbery.

I'd like to think I'm a pretty good kisser now having been in a long term relationship.


----------



## Barette

Canucklehead said:


> Did he get too tonguey?
> 
> Your story is incredibly depressing.  I know my first kiss was horrendous, I was drunk, and I went crazy on the chick using my tongue and being all stupid and slobbery.
> 
> I'd like to think I'm a pretty good kisser now having been in a long term relationship.


Haha Nah he didn't get tonguey and slobbery, there just wasn't any technique or w/e. To be even more honest I wasn't attracted, either.

Haha I always guessed my first kiss wouldn't be that great, luckily it wasn't awkward like I'd feared, but just not enjoyable. Everything else was really nice so it wasn't all bad.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

3


----------



## hydinthebasmnt

Uuuhhhhhhhh, maybe 6.


----------



## WineKitty

Where is the "I honestly have no idea" option. I am 43...I never thought to keep count. I would really have to sit down and think about it and would probably still be wrong.


----------



## orpheus

Sober? A handful. Drunk. Several. =/ Surprised I don't have mono


----------



## Andres124

ZERO


----------



## WD3

First time I ever kissed a girl we bumped noses lol, but I have only kissed two girls. It has been a long time since.


----------



## FlowerChild13

Three


----------



## Your dreaming WAKE UP

0 .. oh well


----------



## Bbpuff

Two.


----------



## Sylvee

lol, I want to know who the 4 people are that have kissed over 100 people... XD What?! How's that mono treating you? lol

6 for me


----------



## nathalex01

Intimately only?

That'd be zero, then. Give or take, you know, zero.


----------



## UltraShy

Over 10. Though being so very old skews that number.


----------



## mistylake

I'd say 16-20


----------



## apx24

0

I must say, these results are surprising, I'm surprised that so many people on here have kissed over 5 people. I thought that having SA made things like that an impossibility.


----------



## Karuni

Posting again to change my answer. It's now 1. 
I had my first kiss over Thanksgiving break from my first ever real bf. I liked what he did, but I was just like a statue so I'm certain he hated it. :/ 
I'm just glad I don't have some horribly disgusting memory now. I'm surprised I actually liked it, and I want more. xD I just need to learn how to not fail at it...


----------



## Reclus

This is a culturally skewed survey that gives a completely misleading impression of people who have lived in places like France where kissing is quite common.... :afr


----------



## AndreAlcatraz

komorikun said:


> The kind of kiss that you would not do with a relative.


That means nothing.

wait,what lol

Anyway, Zero <- God dammit

Thought, i have enough money to buy a kiss.


----------



## Malek

Zero


----------



## Baiken

Only at SAS would 0 be the one with the most votes. 

Including me of course.


----------



## DontDoSadness

Baiken said:


> Only at SAS would 0 be the one with the most votes.
> 
> Including me of course.


Seriously, this why I like this site. It doesn't make me feel as weird or unhuman about these things.


----------



## DontDoSadness

Oh my God I've kissed SO many people! And I have had so many boyfriends in the past. Let me see...oh yeah 0  .


----------



## jayjaythejetplane

Around a dozen.


----------



## nautilus

0 and counting! -.-


----------



## chickenfett

2! and niether one returned any of my calls or messages after that. Actually, come to think of it, they both blocked me on Facebook. I just had an epiphany.


----------



## tigerlilly

Seven. Four were boyfriends, one was an almost-boyfriend, one was random (and unexpected on my part) and one was a hookup.


----------



## meloabreu

2


----------



## Sourdog

7 drunkin makeouts


----------



## huh

huh said:


> Oh, and one.


Look at that, I get to update my old number. Bumping it to two. weeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Cyrus

Around 15 or something


----------



## Raulz0r

4


----------



## hypestyle

i want to get my numbers up (i.e., above 0)...


----------



## jaweber

1, and it wasn't even that good


----------



## Loveless

Yeah I kissed a stripper and her prostitute daughter. Good times, good times.


----------



## Chilantree

I have kissed one girl, and some other girl kissed me on my hand before. ^_^


----------



## Mongoose

Zero.


----------



## lightningstorm

Absolutely 0 girls.


----------



## BillDauterive

Z e r o


----------



## ihatemoving

Asked my first girl out in grade 8, we never kissed cause I liked another girl so we 'broke up' and I asked this other girl out, she said yes to me then the next day said she "wasn't sure." 

I'm halfway done grade 11 and I've never kissed/been kissed by a girl.


----------



## lovecookies

11-15


----------



## shyg1rl

sadly none


----------



## Lelsey

Zero and i'm alr 30.. pathetic.i know


----------



## peacelovemusic

zero. I'm trying to figure out how someone with SA could have kissed over 100 people?????


----------



## Amethyst Forest

Four


----------



## AndreAlcatraz

Whoever voted 100+ is lying.

If you kissed 100+ girls you wouldnt know.xD


----------



## FrownyBoy

[Removed]


----------



## ybnormyl

Only been with one girl and she was the only one that i kissed. God that first time kiss was so horrible, I think I head butted her because I was so nervous/excited. After that though, it was amazing. We were together for about 6 months.

Can't believe that was almost 10 years ago and I haven't kissed anyone else.


----------



## The Linux Guy

It all depends on what you mean by kiss. When I was very young I kissed a girl on the cheek. But that was the second grade! When I was 27, I kissed a young lady on the top of her head, but I only did that because she was giving me a hard time for never kissing anyone. I don't think these kisses count, so I have to say 0. Don't you agree?


----------



## CRAZYHeart

Two


----------

